# Any Dutch Shep people?



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Anybody got any Dutch Shepherd contacts?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.chercarkennels.net/ breeder of them in MI


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Oo. I'm going to visit Christie on Saturday to look at a dog. 

Websites.
http://www.northwoodsk9.com/clm.html
http://www.thunderhawkcanine.com/about.php


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

There's a female in Birmingham, AL. I think she's with an all breed rescue, not in a shelter.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I would love to foster one if I ever saw one come through shelters around here!


----------

